# Savate in Northern Virginia



## Axkick1 (Sep 11, 2015)

hello everyone. I am new to this website but I thought I'd give it a try and ask for help. I've been searching and searching for an authentic Boxe Francaise also most commonly called Savate in the Northern Virginia area. I've been searching for the last couple years on and off but it has come to no avail. If anyone could enlighten me or give me any pointers as to where to look or any information information on the art of Savate I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks all


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 12, 2015)

Not aware of any savate in the NoVA area. Doesn't mean it's not around, but I've never heard or seen it being taught.  Have you contacted any of the savate federations? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Axkick1 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have not contacted directly, but I looked at the federations school directory and I didn't see any schools in the Nova area. I tried to not let that discourage me and I've kept looking. Hoping to find some independent teacher or school or a school that is unlisted.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 12, 2015)

Contact the associations/federations...  They may know of someone trying to start up, or of a program running at a level below whatever standard to list on their website.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't think their are any located in the Northern or Eastern Virginia Areas.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 4, 2016)

Valhalla Academy of Martial Arts | Martial Arts Fredericksburg, VA: MMA, BJJ, Muay Thai, Kickboxing, Savate and Filipino Martial Arts
They have it listed on their website you can try them I guess but it doesnt appear to be their main focus


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 4, 2016)

Maryland Savate Federation Contact us at [email]admin@mdsavate.com[/email] - French Study -

Or these folks


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 4, 2016)

Actually had a chance to work out with a Savate instructor a few years ago. Loved the footwork and the kicking. Very different than the karate and muay thai-based striking I was used to.

Hope you find a school nearby OP. Seems like it would be a lot of fun to learn.


----------

